# Another Show



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I must be out of my mind. Entered the beast in another show today, this one didn't start until dark, it was cold, wind was blowing pretty hard... 

It sounds cool to be able to say I took first place in my class, (Muscle), which is the truth --- but it's also true I was the only entrant in the class.  Pretty much everyone who showed up 'won' their class. :rofl:

The beast has a new MSD Soft Touch rev limiter on it now... getting closer to being able to start pushing the envelope a little 

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers...a trophy is a trophy!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

win is a win....all the other muscle turned and left when they saw/heard the GOAT.....:cool.....arty:


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats Bear.
This is becoming repetitious. LOL


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

bear u did an oustanding job on the car u will have many years of enjoyment with it probly couple sets of tires too should be proud !


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Bear, (rhymes if you have a NY accent)....how about a burn out Video?? BBQ tires Texas style!!!! Eric:lol:


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

:agree Set that linelock and make them tires scream for mercy!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

*So, is everyone sick of me yet????*

 I'm still messing with it... last week when I drove it to work, I got to see it sitting out in bright sunlight for the first time. Buffer trail / hologram city!!! Man I was so embarrassed ... so a couple of days ago I went over the whole car again, carefully, with Meguiars M205 and a medium pad on the buffer after trying to research the proper way to deal with the problem. I'm slowly learning how to do this stuff...

This afternoon I had the opportunity to get it out into the sun and shoot some more pictures. 










































































It's still not "perfect" but if I have to stop here then I think I can be ok with that.

I might be able to shoot that burnout video before too long. I also installed an MSD Soft Touch rev limiter this weekend...

Bear


----------



## mydadsgto (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks great! Black is a tough color to get perfect. Look forward to that burnout video!


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

My hat is off to you Mr. Bear, you have a very beautiful car, that you built yourself. I'm sure that beast will bring you many more trophies to come. You and the car deserve them.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Use show car glaze, that fills the swirls and hides them. I know, my body shop used it on my car, thought it was fixed, few car washes later problem came back. They fixed a scratch, then wet sanded and buffed that area, obvious spot on the car. Glaze made it blend in.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey jet ... I did put some glaze on it after the sunny photos... I figure if I can get the paint near-perfect without the glaze (it's nearly there now) then the glaze will really put it over the top. So far, the two shows I've been to were both in bad light. One was a very cloudy day, the other was at night - if I can ever get into one in full sun where this paint really pops, it should impress some people 

I think I also need to "market" the car a little better. There's a whole lot on it that doesn't show to the casual observer, especially the normal 'chevy' guy who doesn't know beans about Pontiacs: stuff like the real Ram Air IV heads, the SD Qjet, fuel system, all the brake, suspension, and drive train improvements... Maybe I need to make a poster or something that lists that stuff.

Bear


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not a fan of poster boards at car shows, it just seems kinda show-off, or braggert to me. I do like the photo album that shows the build up, step by step. Anybody can walk by and glance and the poster, but a REAL car guy(or gal) will stop to check out your work and ask questions. And more than once I have seen someone run into the poster board and it slam into the side of the car!! Just my $.02


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Goat looks great Bear !! I can't believe you built that bad boy and painted it in your garage. AWESOME! Think there may still be hope for my son's '72. Very inspirational, great job.


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*buffing info*

Black is really hard to work with where did you get the info on buffing just got a 66 black fresh paint needs buffing any advice would help.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

66goatframeoff said:


> Black is really hard to work with where did you get the info on buffing just got a 66 black fresh paint needs buffing any advice would help.


I got all my information/training from two sources: the Paintucation DVD's, and the Paintucation Forum. I highly recommend both.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with goatee. All Bear needs is to set a couple of time slips up on his dash near the VIN plate. _That'll _tell it all!!!!


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Serious was looking at Kevins stuff but was leary you never painted before ?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The "painting" is the easy part, relatively speaking...bear turned me onto that forum and theres a ton of good info there as there is here. Had a body guy from another Pontiac forum mentor me in the body and prep which is the foundation for any good paint job. If it aint straight it's wasting paint.

Body and prep a few hundred hours

Painting 8 hours


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

G8ter is right, it's all about the prep work. I'm "working" at my buddies body shop now, sanding my Lemans for some redo work, plus flatsanding the entire car for a new coat of clear and flatsand again after reclear, then buff, should look like glass when it's done. All I know is that I 1000 grit sanded the nicest paint job I've ever had, lol, better look great when its' done. 
Bear, he is using the Liquid ice buffing set, 1 compound, 3 pads, you use the same compound and change the pad, turns out great results and is $100ish through Eastwood. I bought the kit. I haven't seen any swirl marks on the cars he does in the sunlight. I am leary about washing cars, as that scratches them, rather leave it dirty than half ass wash it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

66goatframeoff said:


> Serious was looking at Kevins stuff but was leary you never painted before ?


Nope, never. This was my very first attempt at both a paint job and all the underlying body work. I almost chickened out on the spraying but Kevin and the others over at Paintucation encouraged me. A good way to look at it is to think of the spraying as the reward for all the hours you put in on the prep. There are photos of my whole project at My 1969 Pontiac GTO Restoration Project - Personalized photo album in html with PhotoOnWeb by VSO
If I can do it, so can you.
::cheers::

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree..... I was shaking on the first coat but once you see the color going down after all those months/years of having a primer two tone mess in the garage it's kind like seeing the birth after the long pregnancy. And you will have done enough priming (practice) to have a feel for the flow of the gun and be putting it down nice by your second panel (start somewhere inconspicuous)...

Jet, i am gonna have to look into that system plan on wet sanding and show polishing in spring before taking it out of hibernation.

this is unmasked before any color sanding and polishing


----------

